
Steak from vegetable proteins - Someone
https://www.wageningenur.nl/en/newsarticle/Steak-from-vegetable-proteins.htm
======
Someone
More info at [http://www.foodnavigator.com/Market-Trends/Plant-based-
meat-...](http://www.foodnavigator.com/Market-Trends/Plant-based-meat-that-
matches-steak-for-texture-The-technology-is-unique-in-the-world)

Links to
[http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0260877415...](http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S026087741500374X)
(paywalled)

